
New Features in Webpack 5 - obilgic
https://blog.logrocket.com/new-features-in-webpack-5-2559755adf5e
======
smacktoward
Have they added the “writing the config file doesn’t make you want to drill
holes in your skull with a rusty ice pick” feature yet?

~~~
MarvelousWololo
That's the one feature I'm still longing for. As I front end developer I've
spent several days reading webpack's docs trying to make it work. It's a
fantastic tool but I hate to mess with it. I've even considered leave the
field because of how dreaded I felt when dealing with its configuration. I
felt like I was not doing real work, just trial-and-error my way out.

------
nickthemagicman
Is there a webpack file generator?

Writing them by hand is not fun.

